# ricezart some of my builds



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/ricezart[/video]


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are some clean ass models homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice, post em up....got any plated kits u wanna get rid of ?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Just looked at some of your youtube vid`s nice work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice work bro!! welcome to LIL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bad ass builds...really clean work u do. welcome to LIL...u'll fit rite n for sure. keep up da good work...:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hey homie glad you made it !!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

@ coast2coast sorry don't have any more gold kits, but there's some dude on ebay that dose chrome, 
never used him and he's kinda pricy, 

peace


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

@ gseeds.......What up dog, Thanks for the welcome, hay theres some badass models up in here, huh


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys appreciate the welcome and the comments.....peace


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

nice bilds bro


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very Nice Builds!:thumbsup: and Welcome to L.I.L


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 354763
> [you have some clean rides bro. keep them comming.:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

monty I'm working on just need to do the trunk and some foil work....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Good stuff rice! Welcome to LIL!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Not as badass as some out there, but heres my caprice still in progress


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

@dig_derabge Thanks bro..


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Not a big fan of painting wheels, thought I would try something new,


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Had to do some clean up work on the El Camino, Thought I would throw the painted wheels on, think I'll just keep the gold ones on


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good with the painted wheels.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, the moor I see them the moor I like them!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah i agree, the wheels flow alot better with the paintjob!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i never like the painted rollers either, but they grew on me, ants a good way to go, looks good on the elco!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ricezart said:


> @ coast2coast sorry don't have any more gold kits, but there's some dude on ebay that dose chrome,
> never used him and he's kinda pricy,
> 
> peace


U got some bad ass paint jobs bro keep them pics coming ! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin: 


and u have the link of the guy on ebay ?


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

still working on the 60" just taking forever.....and I'll look for the link and post it bro...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

*WELCOME TO*​​​*CHROME TECH usa







*​​​​​​*Specializing in the Chrome Plating* of plastic for the **Model car** and **Collector**car** enthusiast.*​​​* vacuum metallizing of aluminum.​​​*Click on categorys below*​​​*Chrome Plating for Model Cars*​​​*Chrome Plating for full size Automotive Interiors*​​​*Chrome Plating for Hot Wheels*​​​*Chrome Plating for HO Slot Cars*​​​*Vintage model cars for sale*​​​*Located at:*​​​*2314 Ravenswood Rd. Madison Wi. 53711*​​​*Please feel free to call us with your personal needs*​​​*Phone** 608-274-9811 **between** 9am - 9pm cst*​​​


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

I never used this guy, but he is the only one I found that dose chrome on models....let me know ??


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 357513


thats nice !!! 
and thanks bro


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I used Chromtech 20 years ago and his work was good then. Recently, I've just been buying Modelhaus. Rechroming is cheaper, probably why I did it then.

The quality of the results depends on your preparation. You gotta remove old chrome, paint and any glue stuff. If it aint baby ass smooth when you send it, the rechrome will really show defects.

He used to give a frame to hold parts. You bathtup cement the parts to the frame. I think he changed, but it used to be as much parts as you could fit on the frame.

I recommend the guy.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ive used chrometech he is the best in the business ever model ive built has been chromed by him


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool, that's good to know, I may have to use him


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


>


clean!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks man! learning a new way to download


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

did some ghost patterns think I went a lil it light


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


>


man homie your your paint jobs are hella clean...the patterns look cool like that :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> man homie your your paint jobs are hella clean...the patterns look cool like that :thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Why is it when you show your models to friends they pick them up and look underneath and jack up the bare metal foil work around the windows???
guess I'll be busy this weekend....:twak:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That's why you foil then clear.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I need to try something, this is like the third model I have to redo....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sick builds


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: Very Nice!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

wicked builds bro!! X2 on the foil!! paint, clear,foil,clear! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tip :thumbsup: and for the awesome comments, :biggrin: and thanks sneekyg909 for the downloading pic tip..


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

ricezart said:


> Thanks guys for the tip :thumbsup: and for the awesome comments, :biggrin: and thanks sneekyg909 for the downloading pic tip..





ricezart said:


>





ricezart said:


>


aswome builds bro


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

had to shine a light on the monty to see the ghost graphics, I guess I could of cleaned the mirror


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some sick work up in here..great looking builds man!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks bro....Appreciate the comps...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ricezart said:


>


man i dig this 57 !!!! nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ricezart said:


> Why is it when you show your models to friends they pick them up and look underneath and jack up the bare metal foil work around the windows???
> guess I'll be busy this weekend....:twak:


Don't let your friends pick them up


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you mr seeds :worship:and congrats on the web site! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, for sure mazdat, I'll have to give them a heads up....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

There's a lot of good work up in here!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry about the crapy phone pics, but heres my caprice and wagon,


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.cruisinforacure.com/model_cars.htm


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

You have some nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks bro, Not crazy about the wheels on the wagon, the gold looks orangish,I talked to eric, hoping he will hook me up soon with wheels, and the good thing is I only need two, so if anyone has two 13" you wanna sell or something cool that would work till I get hooked up let me know :thumbsup: thanks peace!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

ricezart said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Laidframe and Junior LOC :thumbsup: appreciate the comp..


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW ! looks good bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> WOW ! looks good bro !!!!!!!!!!


thanks bro...did a few out door shots...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:THEM O-RINGS LOOK LIKE THEYVE HAD IT:biggrin:, IF YA NEED SOME I SNAGGED A KIT FROM THE MOTORPOOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


>


looks real nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


>


:shocked:ah shit!!! now thats badass!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dammmmmmm!!! Thats bad ass clean ass truck


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> Dammmmmmm!!! Thats bad ass clean ass truck


thanks brother...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked:ah shit!!! now thats badass!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks man!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks sick bro! Id definately drive that bitch!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

ricezart said:


>


WOW !!!!!!!! That is beautiful bro !!!!!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks bro...That means allot man, using intercoat to spray the flacks, helps keep it as thin as possible, I used a filler primer or it would have 
been allot thiner, thanks again man....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

brantstevens said:


> Looks sick bro! Id definately drive that bitch!


haha, Thanks brother!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ricezart said:


>


sIcK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMN THIS A BADASS TRUCK


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn!! that silvy is wicked!! them flakes are just dancin around in the sun light!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Just want to give a shout out to coast airbrush. I get most of my supplies there and they have mail order , check out free videos at coast airbrush tv .com for some crazy ideas.....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> damn!! that silvy is wicked!! them flakes are just dancin around in the sun light!! :thumbsup:



Thanks brother!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


>


super clean!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ricezart said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> that truck is Bad ass !! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

what's up Rice...builds looking sick as always bro'. getting down on them trucks...that's bad ass. keep'em coming bro'...:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MAD PROPS,LOWRIDER MODELS ALL THE WAY.KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> what's up Rice...builds looking sick as always bro'. getting down on them trucks...that's bad ass. keep'em coming bro'...:thumbsup::drama:





TINGOS said:


> MAD PROPS,LOWRIDER MODELS ALL THE WAY.KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO.



Thanks fellas, appreciate the comps, really means allot....


----------



## the1972batman (Sep 1, 2011)

mmmmaaaannnnnn yo rides r off the chain!:thumbsup: love that paint!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

the1972batman said:


> mmmmaaaannnnnn yo rides r off the chain!:thumbsup: love that paint!




Thank You!!! means allot coming from the batman :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/0To3jBxU_MM


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

hope this worked heres a video of the cruisin for a cure car show, I took third in lowrider witch was awesome, I wasn't going to show, my models are 85 to 90%
done, I need to work on engine detail, but glad I showed :biggrin: congrats to all the winner,


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats. Glad to finally put a face to the name. The Monte was nice


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

ricezart said:


> http://youtu.be/0To3jBxU_MM





RaiderPride said:


> Congrats. Glad to finally put a face to the name. The Monte was nice



Thanks you and congrats to M.C.B.A for your wins..... Really nice work guys, mad props....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Ricezart, I just went thru your whole thread...and I gotta say that you do some nice work bro:thumbsup: I like how they just shine!! Just don't let your friends pick them up...LOL


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

MAZDAT said:


> Hey Ricezart, I just went thru your whole thread...and I gotta say that you do some nice work bro:thumbsup: I like how they just shine!! Just don't let your friends pick them up...LOL



:roflmao:Lol Thanks mazdat!!! I'll have to throw down a look don't touch sign :nono:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ricezart said:


> :roflmao:Lol Thanks mazdat!!! I'll have to throw down a look don't touch sign :nono:


Yeah bro, you have to treat it like a mini model show at your house, with the "Don't touch the models" sign up and everything:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Hey Ricezart, I just went thru your whole thread...and I gotta say that you do some nice work bro:thumbsup: I like how they just shine!! Just don't let your friends pick them up...LOL


 couldnt of said it better myself mazdat, very nice work homie lov all ur builds. it was a plessure meeting you at the show rick hope we meet again, congrats on ur gold for the monte very clean paint job.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!! and heres another video my youtube homie shot of the hole show http://youtu.be/A_JJ8Tw2jdo


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sick work bro love the paint jobs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> sick work bro love the paint jobs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Thanks bigdogg for the kind words, :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

show more pics wey,I really like your models.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> show more pics wey,I really like your models.



Lol, Somethings up with the uploader :dunno: is anyone else having trouble


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*PICS*



ricezart said:


> Lol, Somethings up with the uploader :dunno: is anyone else having trouble


NOT A PROB USING PHOTOBUCKET.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

ricezart said:


>


Very Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Very Nice!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dammmmmm!!! that monte is sweet bro! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOVE THOSE PATERNS ON THE MONTE HOMIE SWEET!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 377231
> View attachment 377232
> View attachment 377234


ahh damn thats so sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> dammmmmm!!! that monte is sweet bro! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Gilsdropshop1 said:


> LOVE THOSE PATERNS ON THE MONTE HOMIE SWEET!!:thumbsup:





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> ahh damn thats so sick!!!:thumbsup:



Thanks gents, I keep them in a box, I heard to much sun light fades the paint...:dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ricezart said:


>


love that paint job..sweet truck.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie ! That Monte is of the charts !!!!!!!!! _*SOLID !*_


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang homie ! That Monte is of the charts !!!!!!!!! _*SOLID !*_


x-2, your paintwork is off the hook homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Going to build a hot rod, sprayed black and smudged a small part on the side, so going to do some graphics, ether raceing flag or that flame looking thing 
in a purple pearl,


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's bad ass bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 377210
> View attachment 377211





ride is looking good ,love the colors :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

warsr67 said:


> ride is looking good ,love the colors :thumbsup::thumbsup:


yea wat he said, pm sent


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks fellas .....got the pm woodgrain....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work in here.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 377231
> View attachment 377232
> View attachment 377234


 Man those are nice.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

MKD904 said:


> Nice work in here.





halfasskustoms said:


> Man those are nice.



Thanks guys appreciate the comps,


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/gpp4SCpqjJI


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ricezart said:


> http://youtu.be/gpp4SCpqjJI


says that is private lol ??


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> says that is private lol ??


should work now:yes:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

nice video bro dem builds are tight bro !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

verynice builds bro very nice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NICE!!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks homies


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool video! All of those builds look top notch!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sick builds right there!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Hock & DLO Style,


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hey bro are you working on anything new ? you have some clean builds :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Sup chevyman :wave: I have a few, I'll post up, just working on finishing some detail and new kits, I haven't started...


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 377210
> View attachment 377211


Wow bro i love the flake. Im trying to do some flake myself rite now. Not easy. Great paint job bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ricezart said:


> Sup chevyman :wave: I have a few, I'll post up, just working on finishing some detail and new kits, I haven't started...


 cool your Mont is sick


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN.....! KIT BUILDERS......!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 377231
> View attachment 377232
> View attachment 377234


yup tight


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

chilly willie said:


> Wow bro i love the flake. Im trying to do some flake myself rite now. Not easy. Great paint job bro.:thumbsup:





chevyman1962 said:


> cool your Mont is sick





TINGOS said:


> yup tight




hay chilly I used intercoat clear from house of kolor, works wonders for flakes....thax chevyman n TINGOS...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

So pissed!!! lost the damn visor... oh well heres my delivery 39 kandy red, kinda plain it needs something???


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 386709
> View attachment 386710
> View attachment 386711
> View attachment 386712
> View attachment 386713


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn, that paint is fresh! Looks good w/o the visor, maybe throw a swamp cooler on there. It'll look great either way though!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:WWEEEEETTT!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I love the 39 delivery kit, it was one of my first serious builds when I was younger. all that's left is the hood


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:roflmao:hahaha wish all you had left was the visor sin... but thats cool I'm a big star wars fan...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Think I know what happen to my visor, already found a dayton with teeth marks :rant:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

thax oldskool...dig..cost..& sin


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 386719
> View attachment 386720
> View attachment 386721


 i sure do like your 39 nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 386719
> View attachment 386720
> View attachment 386721


SWEET CANDY PAINT JOB LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup: DID YOU PUT A GOLD BASE ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 386869
> 
> Think I know what happen to my visor, already found a dayton with teeth marks :rant:


LOL now thats funny!! that little thing is the size of my great danes "back yard treasures"!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

warsr67 said:


> SWEET CANDY PAINT JOB LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup: DID YOU PUT A GOLD BASE ?





hocknberry said:


> LOL now thats funny!! that little thing is the size of my great danes "back yard treasures"!



Yeah, warsr I used a shimmering gold HOK, hope to color sand and shoot some flames...I'll post pics

she's a lil shit, hock...new addition thats teething, can't drop or leave anything around, lil piranha...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Took some pics of my home boys 64 Treasure Island, old retired show cars


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 390440
> View attachment 390442
> View attachment 390443
> View attachment 390444
> Took some pics of my home boys 64 Treasure Island, old retired show cars


Man I member that 64 from back in the day. Back in the mid 90's that was one of the wild'est paint jobs out there.


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

got some some clean models and the paint on them are sick.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah half, still around just needs some attention......thax twisted...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Did some Hok oriental blue, with micro flacks


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 393887
> View attachment 393889
> View attachment 393890
> View attachment 393892
> ...


like the color on the 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't want to start these, till I'm some what done wit the other projects, :run::banghead:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

AHEM excuse me ... may i pleeease have that cadillac donk ???? please please please :thumbsup: jp homie looks like you got some work to doo


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 394568
> View attachment 394573
> 
> 
> Don't want to start these, till I'm some what done wit the other projects, :run::banghead:


NICE STASH BRO...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks chevyman!! and layinlow!! No dtatz, my caddy :420: jkd....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!! Hope all my homies had a good one, as for me, I'm glad 2011 gone, it was a ruff year for my family with my brother being sick and all so I hope 2012 is a beater year for us, I miss building and painting but family comes first, I miss you guys and hope to get back into the swing of things, god bless and talk to you guys later RICEZART.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!! Cool colors and great details!



ricezart said:


>


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


ricezart said:


>


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks jevrie! means allot, much appreciated


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ricezart said:


>


sweet paint job bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Lownslow I dig your work too,


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks you Bigdogg323!!! :wow:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

ricezart said:


>


Nice Video :thumbsup: it makes a big difference


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks sneekyg909 appreciate the comps


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotta say you've got some some sweet looking builds!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Your to kind CemeraryAngel81 thank you..


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hope all is well with your family. hope to see more of your great work soon


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks chevyman62, Things are still the same but it's in gods hands now,thanks for asking bro, hope to hook up with D2S sometime in the new year....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

JUST WANT TO SAY R.I.P TO MY BROTHER STEVE ACEVEDO 11/30/1962 1/14/2012 MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS WIFE AND KIDS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 422324
> 
> JUST WANT TO SAY R.I.P TO MY BROTHER STEVE ACEVEDO 11/30/1962 1/14/2012 MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS WIFE AND KIDS


sorry for your loss. prayers go out to you and his family.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> sorry for your loss. prayers go out to you and his family.


X2 bro!! sorry to hear that!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> sorry for your loss. prayers go out to you and his family.



x2:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you guys, ridepride, from M.C.B.A, hocknberry from DYNASTY, and Mazdat from DOWN2SCALE, your kind thought are much appreciated


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother,I lost a brother myself a long time ago,you have my prayers.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry for ur lost bro my condolences to u and ur fam..


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks cemetaryangel81 and lolifeforlife, Thats my bro in his 64 at a school show....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I know it seem like there no sunshine when you lose a love a one, my prayers go out to you and yours god bless ...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thought this was pretty tight, wanted to share.....Joe Reys very inspiring...


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> I know it seem like there no sunshine when you lose a love a one, my prayers go out to you and yours god bless ...


Thanks bro appreciate the kind words


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Dose any one know where I can get a copy of LRB fall 2001 issue, I tried the web site, but it's not available, I was told my 65 was in it at a show,
I will pay for a decent issue, at a fair price (Don't know how I missed this one)


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_bicycle/
here a link that shows the cover to 2001 fall issue, if you have it Ill buy it..


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

New stuff from HOK, coast airbrush.com also has most of this stuff premixed mail order


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Get most of my supply's here and spent to much :facepalm:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

This is my 77 monte, shout out to tru kandy customs for helping me out with the flacks, my niece picked the song, :dunno:I know I know might have to redo the video 
let me know what you guys think,,,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been meaning to tell you this but your latest pics aren't coming up on my vortex phone.I'll be sure to check em out when next time I go to the library!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 77's paint job is badass homie.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I've been meaning to tell you this but your latest pics aren't coming up on my vortex phone.I'll be sure to check em out when next time I go to the library!


They are videos that's why u cant see them!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OFDatTX said:


> They are videos that's why u cant see them!


Like I said I'm technologicly behind and 29 years old.hahaha.I only get YouTube videos on this thing so I'm just gonna have wait till Tomorrow!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that 77's paint job is badass homie.


Thanks man means allot, Cemeraryangel if you type in ricezart in youtube on ur phone you should be abel to see it..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That is one sick 77!!Is that flake a water based type?I want to experiment with jumbo sized flake like that,do you know what size tip the kat who painted it used?


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That is one sick 77!!Is that flake a water based type?I want to experiment with jumbo sized flake like that,do you know what size tip the kat who painted it used?


Thanks man, It's dry flakes added to intercoat clear urethane house of kolor


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

cool thanks!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

And I said I wouldn't do resin models anymore :facepalm:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 439497
> 
> And I said I wouldn't do resin models anymore :facepalm:


built one of these years ago, there pretty cool. cant wait to see what you do to it !


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I allmost did one of these and turned it in to a 4 door but I went with the 60, whats your plan? I'm sure the back widows will get opened up


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

gseeds said:


> built one of these years ago, there pretty cool. cant wait to see what you do to it !





Woods said:


> I allmost did one of these and turned it in to a 4 door but I went with the 60, whats your plan? I'm sure the back widows will get opened up


I'm thinking Black Gary nothing to crazy and I did cut out the back window and tail gate, (woods) it took forever, Damn things thick as hell, wish I was as talented to do a 4 door, maybe if it wasn't resin, Yeay that 60 gonna be killer woods :guns:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 439497
> 
> And I said I wouldn't do resin models anymore :facepalm:


Well I love wagons so I say go for it. Can't wait ti see what you do with it.


----------



## bigjsick (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking good homie


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well I love wagons so I say go for it. Can't wait ti see what you do with it.


I got into wagons a couple of years ago and love them too, wish me luck on this one...



bigjsick said:


> Looking good homie


Thanks homie, just a lil worried hno: last time I didn't seal it right and got some f up fish eye...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude you can all way sand fish eye out you know.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you can all way sand fish eye out you know.


yep


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow lownslow that did come out good...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

ricezart said:


> New stuff from HOK, coast airbrush.com also has most of this stuff premixed mail order


Good lookin' out!! I need to check this out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice





ricezart said:


> Wow lownslow that did come out good...


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 439497
> 
> And I said I wouldn't do resin models anymore :facepalm:


  :drama:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

This brakes it down, homie uses the same stuff


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah Dr Cranky is the bomb bro!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hell yeah Dr Cranky is the bomb bro!!




Yeah! he has lots of great tips, and tons of videos...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ricezart said:


> I'm thinking Black Gary nothing to crazy and I did cut out the back window and tail gate, (woods) it took forever, Damn things thick as hell, wish I was as talented to do a 4 door, maybe if it wasn't resin, Yeay that 60 gonna be killer woods :guns:



do the damn thang & f--k it up.Thick resins are hell but they are worth it in the long run


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> do the damn thang & f--k it up.Thick resins are hell but they are worth it in the long run



:buttkick: hahahah thanks for the kick in the ass TINGOS I get lazy and want to do a quick build :tongue:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ricezart said:


> :buttkick: hahahah thanks for the kick in the ass TINGOS I get lazy and want to do a quick build :tongue:


I think it kicked me in the ass too,I need to take more risks!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

*HAPPY EASTER !!! MY PPL
*


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HERE IS YO PICKER UPPER CARNAL*
































































you gonna like yo 60 wey,bitch is bad


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

somebody the other day hit me with a message saying all my interiors look the same,lol.thats ok put all my interiors all in one show & you'll have proof that not one is the same as the other.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That 60 is looking clean as fuuuuuck man,TINGOS se advento en el inteterior,holmes!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> you gonna like yo 60 wey,bitch is bad[/QUOTE bad ass 60s!!!:worship:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Found a pic of my camino back in the day...always working on them hydros....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

MY Brother steve's 64, was in Majestics CC LA chapter....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks TINGOS for posting up those picks of the 60....should have it ready for the old memories CC show this month, you got down on the interior bro...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Killer design!



TINGOS;1538150
8 said:


> you gonna like yo 60 wey,bitch is bad


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to see you still around,how you been?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

yah....im cool with it bro.....ends JULY 15th....grab a kit and get going! ..........................COAST....that paint scheme looks right at home on the cougar......THOBE......you got a contender now!! i got a lot of parts painted on the ENZO....body is cleared.....ready to start puttin the green beast together! keep goin guys!! WOODS.......where yah at bro......you been out for a while!?


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 532076


cant wait to see what you create with this two :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

X2 THAT ILL BE WATCHING!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Love the paint homie!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 538201
> View attachment 538202
> View attachment 538203
> View attachment 538204
> ...


:worship:Love those tape lines...:thumbsup: 

I need to learn how to do them :banghead:


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sick ass piant homie :wow:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW that looks great.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!! just needs clear :facepalm:and need to do something with this 64


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

ricezart said:


> View attachment 548360
> View attachment 548361


I'm diggin that Impala, homie. Nice build.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

We need sum updates in here :biggrin: 


:wave: rick


----------

